# Excessive Noise Levels (Help!)



## AnonymousRaine (Aug 25, 2011)

Please, I am at the end of my rope here.

I have a male cockatiel, Ziggy, just over a year old now, I believe. He is kept in the living room, covered at night with a 'good night' and awoken in the morning with a 'good morning'. Held and let out daily, talked to, fed/watered daily, toys, treats, well-loved.

This has not been the first morning that I have been woken up by his squawking and screeching and wailing.

I've tried everything I have read up on. Reinforcing with positive words and praises when he makes 'good noises' (subtle, sweet happy noises) and when he makes 'bad noises' (loud, rash squawking noises) I calmly but sternly tell him "No, that is bad." No yelling, no screaming on my part, only his. I have made sure of this.

I've tried ignoring him as well. Leaving him alone until he realizes the shouting will not bring me to him. That...doesn't go over well. This morning, for example, I did my best to ignore him for over an hour. He was screeching fully through that entire time.

The episodes seem to happen mostly in the mornings and evenings, and only when no one is in the room with him.

The first three-four months he lived here (I've had him for eight months now), he was in this room (the bedroom) with myself. He did have pretty much 24/7 access to me. We moved him to the living room to try and get him to see more than this little room, and he seemed to like it, going out of his cage more and exploring more willingly, plenty more happy noises. He still shrieked a little when I left the room, but not giving in to it would solve that and I would return later with praise. 

But now...there is no calming him until I walk into the room. I am getting headaches, everyone in the house is being disturbed, no one is happy, seemingly himself included until he gets attention from me.

Should I consider moving him back into this room? I am worried this will just feed his reasoning for his behavior and he will screech more and louder whenever I am gone. I am currently out of school and out of work so I am home a lot of the time, I go out maybe once to three times a week to either intern with a friend or go out with friends, I don't want him to become completely reliant upon me like he seems to be now.

Could it be he is being over-stimulated in the living room? My mother is there the entire day after work, that could be feeding into his dependence. He squawks sometimes with her (it's clear when he wants me, his mama) but not unless I've been out of the room for a long while. Should I consider moving him to his own room (we have an office that is rarely used)?

When I bought the little guy, the woman informed me sunflower seeds can give them attitudes. We started him off with seed without sunflower seeds, but the bird specialty store we bought him from is a 30-minute drive away. We've been getting him a brand of birdseed Petco sells, with sunflower seeds. Could this be contributing?

Is there ANYTHING I can do? I love the little birdy-butt, but...I don't know what to do. He's a sweet guy, he gives kisses and cuddles and loves scratches, but I cannot take this anymore. It's driving me up the wall.

Please, any help would be lovely. I am more than happy to provide any more information should you ask.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He might calm down if you get him a friend

I have 4 males and 2 of them are babies and they are finding their voices now 
i agree it does drive you mad :wacko: Not so long ago i had my cookie with his constant screaming which lasted weeks and gladly to say he has stopped now.

Welcome to the forum and we would love to see pics of him


----------



## AnonymousRaine (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for the forum welcome.  Trust me, I will be getting many good pictures!

Unfortunately, a friend right now is out of the question. Money is tight right now and $90 is a lot to spare for a maybe (not that I would mind having two gorgeous birds around, mind you). But thank you for the input! If all else fails, I might have to look into it...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe get a girl when you feel its the time to get another
girls are much quieter and they are cuddly too


----------



## darthkrallt (Aug 27, 2011)

I can very much sympathize with you! My cockatiel went though a period like that, my advice is patience. If he settles down for so much as 30 seconds, that's your cue to come in and immediately praise him/ give him your attention. Instead of just trying to ignore him when he screams, reward him when he stops and returns to quiet or "good noises". Try to be consistent with praise every time he stops screaming, it's hard for him to realize that you want quiet without giving him encouragement when he makes that transition to being settled down.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Males are always louder than females!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Morla females can scream too but iv never had any issues with my females like i did with my cookie and big mac at times


----------

